# my new snake enclosure built for about $700



## jason73 (Apr 12, 2011)

my new snake enclosure built for about $700


----------



## MathewB (Apr 12, 2011)

Dimensions? What species of snake?


----------



## Boof47 (Apr 12, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## jason73 (Apr 12, 2011)

hi matt,,the unit stands just over 1.5 metres and the living area for the snake is 1 metre tall,80cm wide and 70 cm deep,heating and light comes from a dual top exo terra unit at the top of the enclosure,,we have a childrens python in it at the moment


----------



## AirCooled (Apr 12, 2011)

Wondering is the interior is raw pine? If so will it be a problem to clean and not absorb?


----------



## jason73 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah its just raw pine inside,i just place a liner underneath the sand to stop anything soaking into the timber


----------



## MathewB (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like one lucky Children's.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful enclosure and snake mate. thanks for sharing and keep us updated


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 12, 2011)

i think it will be worth sealing the internals, otherwise it will eventually rot or warp


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 12, 2011)

jason73 said:


> yeah its just raw pine inside,i just place a liner underneath the sand to stop anything soaking into the timber


 
unfortunately they dont alway pee just in a downward direction, I'd take him out for a week, get some clear water based polyurethane and seal all the vertical surfaces too, I know you have put a lot of work into it, it would be a shame to see it put on the tip in a year or two when the smell of urine soaked timber is unbearable.

It looks fantastic but you need to keep it that way, raw timber should never be considered.


----------



## jason73 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys,ill get onto sealing it right away


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

jason73 said:


> my new snake enclosure built for about $700


 
Nice job looks good. How long did it take?

Is that cost inclusive of lights and heating? I am about to start building 2 enclosures which will be a little bigger than that for less than half. But I already have the heating and lighting and can't remember what i paid so including that I might be only a little less expensive.


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 12, 2011)

That is just, wow, it looks unreal. Nice job, did u do it urself or pay for it to be put together?


----------



## jason73 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ jackrabbit ,,yeah that price included the lighting and heating plus the fake plants and it only took about a 12 hours to make all up but without the lighting,heating and plants the cost would about $400 to build it and its all pine ,no cheap mdf or particle board in the unit at all, and @audio_anthrax i did everything myself,so completely home made,ill be building an identical unit soon for a woma python we are about to get and another different style enclosure for geckos,,ill post pictures of those when finished,,and then ill start making them for friends,,haha have a few orders already


----------



## jason73 (May 8, 2011)

all inside
vertical surfaces sealed now


----------



## J-A-X (May 8, 2011)

I know that would have been a pain to do, but better to do it now than regret not doing it later (and you would have)


----------

